

Predicting the Present with Google Trends (2011) [pdf] - ghosh
http://people.ischool.berkeley.edu/~hal/Papers/2011/ptp.pdf

======
digitalengineer
TL;DR: We have found that simple seasonal AR models that include relevant
Google Trends variables tend to outperform models that exclude these
predictors by 5% to 20%. We hope that these examples will encourage other
researchers to experiment this data source in their own research.

